# Weekly Competition 2020-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F U F2 R2 U' F' R' U'
*2. *R F2 R' U' F U2 F U'
*3. *U2 F2 U' R U F' R2 F R' U2
*4. *F U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U'
*5. *U F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 L U L2 F' L B' L R U
*2. *L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U F D L F D' R2 U B2 F U
*3. *L2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 F D B2 L2 R F' D2 B2 L2 F2
*4. *B2 D U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L' D' F2 D2 L' R' D B L F'
*5. *B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 L' B' U' L2 D' B2 R' F' D' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 F R' U L U Fw' L' R2 U2 Fw L2 D U' B2 F2 D2 R' F Rw Uw F L' R Fw' D' Uw2 Fw2 D F2 Uw F' Rw U2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw U F
*2. *Rw R D' Uw' U' L' Fw2 F2 Rw F D2 U' L2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw2 L B2 L' D U B D2 U2 L B2 U' Fw Uw' Fw' U L' Fw D' Uw2 Fw L' Uw B'
*3. *B2 U2 Fw' Rw Uw F' L R2 Fw F2 R' F Uw' L' D Fw' U L' F2 L2 Rw D' Rw Uw2 U' B' Uw2 F Uw2 U' Fw2 U' F Rw U L2 U R U2 Rw2
*4. *Fw U Fw2 L' R2 F2 Uw' Fw' U' Fw2 U Fw2 D2 Uw2 R2 B' F' U' Rw2 B Uw U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' U Rw R B Fw Uw U2 R' B2 L F2 Rw'
*5. *Fw L2 R' Fw2 F' L2 Rw' Uw B Rw' Uw2 Fw U2 Fw2 L' D Uw U B' L F D' Uw B2 Uw Rw' D Uw' Rw2 Uw U L2 F2 Uw Fw F2 D Uw' U R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 B L' R2 D2 Uw' U2 F' Lw' R' Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U' Rw2 D' Dw' R2 U Rw Dw Bw' F' Rw2 B Lw' D U2 R2 B D2 Dw' Bw' Fw' L D' U B2 L Uw Bw2 Fw' F Dw' B Bw Rw B' Fw L' Uw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Uw2 L' R'
*2. *Rw' R F2 Uw Lw' B' L2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw L' Rw2 Dw Bw Lw D R2 D2 B2 Bw L' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw Fw Dw' R2 B2 Bw2 Dw Rw R' Bw' F D' F' Lw' F2 Rw R D' Bw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 F' Rw' Uw U' Lw D' Uw' Rw' F2 Uw'
*3. *U2 L' F' D2 Dw' L' Fw R Dw U2 Bw F' Rw2 B' L2 F' Lw Fw2 Rw2 D2 U Fw' D U Rw' Dw R2 Dw U B F2 L' Lw2 F' Uw2 F' R U Fw' Lw' Uw B F Dw' Uw' U' Fw' Rw R' U2 B2 Fw F2 U' R' D Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2
*4. *U L2 R' Dw Uw2 U' Rw2 B2 U' Lw R B' Bw' F Rw2 Bw' Lw Fw Dw2 Rw2 Dw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' F Uw' L' Rw' Dw2 Bw' D Bw2 Uw' L Lw R D Dw' U2 B Bw Fw' F2 Lw Bw L Bw' Fw2 D Uw2 L' Dw R2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Uw
*5. *F U2 B' U' Bw Fw2 Rw U R2 Fw2 F' Lw Uw' L' Lw Rw R' B2 U' B2 Fw' Uw R' F' Dw U2 B Fw D' Uw F2 L' Lw Dw2 Uw Fw' F2 Dw B Lw Bw2 L Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R Dw2 F' Uw2 Lw F2 L Fw' Rw Uw' B2 D' R' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U 2F2 D' 2L 2F2 R 2D' 2L 2R2 B 2B2 2L D 2D' 2B' D2 2D' B 3F2 3R2 3F2 U2 R2 3F' R2 2D2 3U R' F2 L R B2 F' 2D' 2B 2R' U' L 2L2 2R R 2D' 2B' 2D2 B' D2 L 3R2 2U' L 3F 3R' B2 3F2 U B 2L' 2D 3F 2F' F' D 3R' U' 3F 2F2 2R 2U 2F' D'
*2. *L 2F R U' 2L D2 3U 2F2 2L D' 2U' F2 2D 2F2 L' 2D' 2R2 2B' 2L' 2R R 2F2 L2 3R2 2D' R' 2D2 2U' 2L' R 2B2 2F' D' 2F' 3U' 2U' U2 F2 D 3U' L' 2R2 2D2 U2 2B 2F' L2 3R 2D2 2L 2D2 2U' 2L2 R 3U' 3F L' 2D2 3U2 2U L2 3U2 2R 2B' 3F' 2U2 2F F2 L' B
*3. *R2 2F2 U R' 3U' 2F2 L' 2D 3U' 2U U F 2D 2B F2 3R' 2U2 2L B 3F2 2D' 3U R2 2B2 3R' 2D' U2 3R' R D2 2B 3F2 3U' 2R' 2B' 3R2 F' 2R2 R' D 2D 2U B2 D 2U' U' R 3F' D' 3F 2R2 2F' 2R 2U2 2F2 L 2L 2R' 3F' 3R' U2 B 3F 3R 2D2 3R 2D' L' 3R2 R2
*4. *B D 2B2 3U2 3R D2 3U' U2 2R 2U2 2B 2U' L2 D L2 3R 2B' 2F2 L2 3R' 3F' 2L R' 2U2 2B 3F2 2F' 2D2 2U2 U' L' 2L2 R2 3F 2F' F' D2 3U' U' B 2D2 B' F 2L' F2 2R D 2U 2L 3R' 2R R' 2B 2F2 F L B 3F2 L' B' 2F' L2 3R2 F' 3U2 B 2B' 3U2 2B L2
*5. *2L2 3R2 3U F2 2D' B2 2U' U2 3R 3F 3U' 2B2 3R 3U2 U L B L' 2U B' 2L 3F' L' 2R2 2U 2R2 U' 3R' 2D U2 3R2 2D2 3R' 2D' L' 3R2 2R2 R2 3F2 2R 2U2 2R 3U 2R D2 3U 3F' 2F' 2D 3U2 2U' L' 2R 2U' F' U 3F 2F D' 2B2 D2 3F' 2R2 R' 2D 2B 2F2 2R2 U2 F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D F2 3U2 B2 2D 3D2 3F L 3R' B2 3F2 2L 2D U2 B L B2 3B2 3U 2R' D U2 3R D 2F' F2 3R' 3D 2B 2D2 3D 2U' L' 2U' B 2F2 D2 U2 3B 3U' 2R2 2B D2 2U U B' 3L R2 B2 3B 3D2 L2 D2 3R2 2R2 2F 2D' 2B R' B' U' 2L' 3L' R' 3F 2L' D 3D 2R2 3B' 2L2 2F R F 3L' 2B2 2F R2 B 2F' 2R' 2F 3U' 2R2 R' B2 3F' 2F2 F2 R2 2D' R' D' B 3B 3F L 2L' 3L 2F2
*2. *U 2F F' 2R' 2F' D2 3F L' 3L' 2U' 2L D2 3U B D 2U2 L' 3L' B' 3D2 3U' L2 3D' 2B L2 3R 2R2 3U 2U B2 3L' R' B' 2B' 3B2 2F L' D' F R 3F2 F' L 3L2 3F 2F2 3L' 2B2 2F' 3R' U 2L U2 2L2 2R 3U2 3F R2 2D2 2R U2 2B' 3L 3R' 2R B2 F' R' 2U' R B2 3B2 3F' U' B' 2U2 F L2 2D 3D' B 3F2 R 3U' 3F 2F 2U L B 3B 2F 3R' R' 3F' F' 2D2 3L2 3R' U 2F'
*3. *U' F' L' 2R' 2D' 3L' 3D 2U' 3L D2 R 3F2 3U 3F 3D L 3D' B' 3B 2R' 3B2 2F' F2 3D2 3U' B' F 3D2 F2 L2 2U' U2 2L2 R 3F 3D 2F2 D' B 3D' U2 B' 2B' 2D2 3D' 2L 2F 2R2 2D L2 3B' L2 2B L' D' 2D U B' U 3F 3U B2 3L B2 3B2 D' 2D 2F R' 3B' 3F2 3U2 U 2F2 D2 2U 3R2 2U U B2 3L B' 2L 2U2 B' R' 2D2 2L2 F2 3U2 F 2U2 L B2 R 2B' 3B2 2F' 2L D2
*4. *U2 2F2 L2 2L' 3L' 3R2 3F2 R' 2F' 3D B' L' D 3B 2L2 F' 3D F' 2D 3D2 3U' U2 F2 2L2 F2 3U 2B L 2R 3D' L2 2L 3B2 3F' 2F D 3F' 2F' F' 3D 2U 3R 2D 2U2 U 3F' R' 2B' D 3U2 3R 2D' 3D2 3U2 U' 2L 3F2 3U' B D 2D B 3B2 2F' D2 3D' 2R2 3D' 2U2 U2 2B2 D' 3D2 B 3B' D2 2D' U2 2B 2L 3L2 U2 2F' R 3U U 3R2 D' L2 B 3F' U2 B' 3D' F 3U L2 R' 3D' U2
*5. *D U' 2F' F2 2L D 3U2 L D2 2U 2B 2F2 L' 3L2 2R2 D B' 3L2 3R 2U U 3R R2 D' 2L' 2D' 3B' F2 3R2 B' 3B D U' L2 3L 2B2 2R' R' 3U' 2U R2 3D2 3U' 2U' 2F U B' 2F 2D L 2R 2U' U' F' 2R 3D2 3U2 3B 2L' 2F U2 2L2 2F2 2R' D 3U2 2F' L2 2D 2L 2R' D' F 3R2 2U L U' B' 3F2 L 2U2 3F D 2F' D 2D 2U 2R' 2U' U2 3B 3L' 2D 3U2 L2 2L R U F' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' U R' U2 R' F2 U
*2. *R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *U F' R' U R2 F R' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' R' F2 B' L B' U' F' D2 R' B2 U2 R U' B' D B2 L' D2
*2. *U R F2 B L' D R2 D F' D L' D2 U F R' F2 L2 F' R L Fw Uw
*3. *R' F2 R2 B' R' D U2 F L2 B' U2 D' R D L F2 L D' B D2 Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 F Uw2 B D' B2 D B Fw Rw2 F2 D Uw' Fw2 U F' Rw' R' D' Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw L Uw' R' B F2 Uw L' Fw2 Uw U' R
*2. *L2 Rw2 Fw' D B2 F2 D Rw D' Uw Rw Fw R' Fw' Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw B' L Fw' R2 D' F' U' B L' D' L' F D' Uw' B L2 B L2 B' Uw' L'
*3. *B2 F' Rw' F' L2 R' U' B Rw2 Fw F' D2 U2 R' U2 Rw2 B F' Uw Fw L R' Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw Fw Uw' B2 L2 Fw D U2 F' R U' B F2 Rw' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Bw2 F U B2 U' L Dw2 R2 D' U2 Fw Lw' F2 Dw R2 Fw F' L2 Fw D2 B L' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L Uw L' Lw D' F' Rw' Dw2 B Bw F2 Uw Fw' F2 L F' U2 L D Uw Fw2 Lw2 R Uw2 L2 Bw Dw Fw2 D Lw U R B2
*2. *Rw Dw2 U2 R2 D F L' Rw' U' Bw' Fw' F' D L Dw' U L' Lw' U' Bw F L R' U Bw' Dw Bw Fw' Uw2 B Fw F' Rw' Fw' R Dw L2 B' F' L B D Dw2 Bw F' L Rw' Uw' Bw Rw D2 L' U Lw2 Dw' U Fw D Uw Bw'
*3. *Lw Rw' R2 B Uw' B Fw U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' B Rw2 Dw' B D2 L2 Bw2 Dw R' Bw' L' R Fw2 F2 D Dw2 L' Rw' R' D Uw' U2 Lw F2 R' D Lw' Dw Rw' Fw' D' F Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 F Dw L' Lw2 F Rw' D2 Uw' Rw Dw2 F U Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2R2 D' L' 3U' 2L2 D B 2B 3F' 2U2 L 2R2 U B' U' B 3F2 F2 2U 2B' 3R D2 R' 2B 2D 2U' 2F2 2L' 3R' D L' 3R R' D2 2B 2F' 3R2 F' 3R' 2D' 2B2 2F D' 2D2 2L D' 3U 3R2 2B R' 2F2 D' 2L' U2 2F R2 2B F 3R2 2R2 R2 D 2F' D2 3R D' 3U L' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 2D 2B' 3B2 3F' D2 U2 2B2 2R' U' L' 2R2 B2 L2 2B' 3U L' 3R2 3F2 3L' 2D' 3U' 2R' R' B2 3F 2L2 2D' 3F2 2U 2L2 B' D 3D' 3B 2F 2L 3R' B 3B L F2 3L' 3R2 D 2L 3R' 3D2 2F' 2D' 3F' L' 3B' 3F2 F U' 2F 2U2 R' 3D2 2U U2 L' 2D2 3R' 3U 3B 3U' 3L' D 2B 3D' 3L2 B2 D' 3D' 3B' R2 2D 3D2 2F U' 3L2 U' 3L 3F 2U 3F F' 3L' 2B' 2D 2U 3F' 2R2 3B F2 R F 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 F2 U' D B F' D R2 L U L U2 L B' D2 B' U2 D' Fw' Uw2
*2. *R F R B L' U' B' D2 F2 R2 B D F' U' L' F B' R2 U D' L Fw' Uw2
*3. *U' R' U R' B F' L' F B' D' U' B R' U2 D B2 R L2 U2
*4. *R' D' R U B L' B2 D2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 L F2 U' F U2 D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *D R L2 F' L2 F' L' F2 R' D' U2 B' R U' R' L' F2 L B' Rw' Uw2
*6. *B2 U D L2 R B' L' R' D U B L' U2 F' B2 U2 F' L F2 U R Fw' Uw2
*7. *R F R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' R F2 R' B2 F2 R U L' F D' L2 Fw Uw
*8. *D2 R2 U2 D' L U' D R2 U2 B' D2 R D2 U' L' U2 D L' R U
*9. *F' U' R' D' B' F2 R' B' R' U2 D' F2 U L2 U' B F U2 L' F Rw' Uw'
*10. *B' F' U' D' B2 F2 R' F D2 B' U' B' L D2 U L2 D U2 B2 Rw' Uw
*11. *R B2 L2 B' L' B2 F' U D' L2 D' R L' D R2 F' B2 U' D R' Fw Uw'
*12. *F L' U2 B2 R F' D L' U' D2 B L D F U D L2 F' B' R2 D Rw' Uw'
*13. *D2 R' L2 U' R U F2 R' F B L D2 R2 L2 F2 B' L' U D2 L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*14. *U2 F' D' L' U' D B2 R L2 F D2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' U' B U' B' L' Uw'
*15. *L2 B' L' B L2 B' F' R F2 B2 L' R D' F' L2 R B' D' B D' Rw' Uw'
*16. *F2 L2 F2 D' L' U2 L2 F2 L' D' L F R2 U' D' L R D2 L U L' Fw Uw
*17. *R' D2 L' B D2 F B2 R' L2 B2 U D' F R D2 B L' B' D Fw' Uw'
*18. *R D2 L R' D2 L' U' F' D' R2 L' B2 U D' F R2 U F D' L' Fw' Uw'
*19. *R2 F2 R F' U2 B2 F' D R2 D2 B' D B F2 L' R' B2 R B U B2
*20. *R2 U2 F L R' F' D F2 L2 B L2 F' L' U F' B L' F2 L B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *D2 U B U' D L2 R U R' F U' R' U' R B L R U B' L Fw' Uw2
*22. *B F L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L D' B D F' B2 R L2 B' L2 D L' Fw Uw
*23. *F2 L' B' U' R2 U' L2 U' F' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U L' D' U' L' D' Rw' Uw'
*24. *B' F R2 B2 U2 B' F L2 D' U2 L2 F' B U' F' R B2 U2 B2 U' D Rw' Uw'
*25. *B' U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 U D' L' U2 F B2 D B U' B' F2 D2 B F2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *F' D' R' F2 U B' F' U2 F' B2 R D' R U F' R B D' F R Fw Uw'
*27. *R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 R D2 R' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 L U D2 R' L2 Uw'
*28. *F D F' D2 B' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B D L D' R' L' U B' Rw2 Uw
*29. *B2 R' F' R L2 B2 R' D F B' L2 F B R' B L D' L D2 L Fw Uw2
*30. *B' L D' B' R2 B R2 F' U B U D' R L2 F' B L D2 B R2 B' Rw Uw'
*31. *D2 F2 U' D2 R2 B' D' F2 B' D' B2 D2 R' U F2 R B2 L2 D L' B' Rw
*32. *U D2 F2 U F L D2 R' D F2 D U2 B2 L2 D' U' L' R F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*33. *D' B' U B2 U B' D2 U' R B2 U' R L2 B U L2 U' B F2 D' Fw Uw'
*34. *U2 L2 D F U' L R' F' D2 F D U' B2 L D2 R2 L U R' F' D Fw' Uw
*35. *B2 F R' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 L U' F' B2 L2 F' U D2 B2 L' D' Rw2
*36. *R' F' D L B' R' L U' B' R U' R B L F' D R2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*37. *U F L' F' D' B2 F2 D' U B D2 R F D2 L2 B' L' F U' D Fw' Uw
*38. *D U L R D' L' U F' B2 D B D' B' D2 B' R D' B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*39. *U B2 L R' F L2 U2 R B U' R2 D2 U' R B' U' F2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*40. *L2 F2 B R2 L' F2 D R F' D' B' U D2 R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*41. *B' R' D2 L' B2 F R B2 L2 D' R2 L U2 L B L2 D U2 R' F' Rw' Uw'
*42. *R2 L' D' F2 L F D2 U' F' D' U2 F' D R' B F D2 F2 R Fw
*43. *U L' D' R' U B' L R' U2 D L U R F2 U' D L' U R' D' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *F R2 L' B D2 U' R2 F' B R' L' U2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F Rw2 Uw2
*45. *F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U' B L2 R' D' R' L F2 B D' F' D' R' Fw'
*46. *B' D U' L' D2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D B' R' U' L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*47. *D2 F D' B2 F D B R2 F' R B' L F D U R2 U2 L' B2 U B Rw Uw
*48. *D' L F U2 R D2 R U D' F2 D2 B F' D U L2 R U L U2 Fw'
*49. *R2 B2 F R' U R B2 F' L2 F R' D B2 U2 B' F' U' D' R' Fw' Uw2
*50. *F' B2 U' R L' D2 U' L D' R' F2 R D' L' D F2 U' L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*51. *D U2 R' F' D2 B D2 B L F L2 U2 B' F' D U' B L' U B' Rw2 Uw'
*52. *R2 U2 D' R L' B' R' U' D2 F' U' R B2 F L2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L Fw Uw
*53. *R B' F' D L R2 U' B L R B F L' F2 B D2 U2 L2 D Fw Uw2
*54. *F R F B2 R2 L2 B' F' U2 R' B2 D U B F2 R U' R U2 B' R Fw Uw2
*55. *F U F B D L B' R2 L B2 R D' L2 R' D' U' L' B' F' Rw Uw
*56. *R B' D2 R2 U2 F D L2 R2 F U2 R' F' U2 B F' L' R' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*57. *D' U R' F D' B2 F D U' F R U D B' F' R L' U2 B2 D' B Rw2
*58. *U R' B' R U D F2 D L D2 F' R2 D R2 U2 D' F2 U B2 F Rw2 Uw
*59. *U2 R' F2 L2 R B' L R2 B2 F' U D' F D' R' F L2 U2 B U Fw' Uw
*60. *B' R L2 F B2 L F2 U B2 R' D' F' D2 L F' U' F2 L' R2 Fw Uw'
*61. *F R' L F2 L U' B U D' F2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*62. *U' D2 B2 D' R2 L B2 F2 D' U F2 U' L2 B2 F R' B D2 U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*63. *L2 D' L' R' D L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L R F' R2 U R F L2 Fw Uw
*64. *D L2 U' L F2 U2 R2 U2 L D U2 B2 U F U D F R' B U Fw' Uw'
*65. *U2 D' L B' F' U' R2 F' R U D2 F B' R F B2 U' F R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*66. *R2 L D' R U2 D2 R2 D' B R B U R' U L2 F U2 D R' Fw' Uw2
*67. *F' U F R' B U' D2 L U' B2 D L F L D2 R2 B' F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*68. *D B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B' F2 D' L U D' B U' B' U D R2 Fw' Uw'
*69. *D B R2 L2 F2 L R2 U' R' F' D' F2 D L2 D R2 D F2 B Rw2
*70. *F R B F' L' D' R2 U2 L2 B R' F' U B' L2 D2 F' U' B2 F D2 Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L B2 R' D2 L R2 F U2 R B2 L2 D F L U'
*2. *R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' L U2 F R' F D' R D2 F2
*3. *R2 B2 R2 B R2 B R2 F R2 D2 U' L' R2 B' F' U' B2 L2 U' R' B
*4. *B L2 F' R2 B L2 F U2 B2 L2 R B' F2 L D R U2 B D L
*5. *D2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 F L U' B' F L' F U F' U B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L D2 R F2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U F D R2 U B' R' F D' F'
*2. *U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 D' L B R F2 L2 D U2 B' R2 U2
*3. *L2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R U L U' F D' B U L R2 D'
*4. *U2 B2 L F2 L R U2 L D2 F R B' L' D F2 R U' L' D' R
*5. *L B2 R2 D2 L' B R2 D R F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F L2 F2 L2 B' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F R U2 F D F D B U' R'
*2. *F' L2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R B' D2 U2 R' B' F D' L' U
*3. *L2 F' L B' R2 U B D' F R B2 U2 D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 B' R2 L2
*4. *D' L' D2 F' R' B L' F U' F2 R2 B' D2 R2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 B'
*5. *B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 U R D2 R' F R F R2 U B D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 L' U2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B D' R' U R B F R' D2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' U' R2 U2 F D2 U2 L U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B' R' U' L' U' L2 F L F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U F U' R2 F2 U F U R' U2
*3. *L U2 R2 D L U' F' D F2 R U F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U R2 U' R2
*4. *Rw R2 Fw F' U L2 Rw B' Uw2 B' Fw' R Fw Rw Fw2 D' L2 B' D Uw Rw' R D2 Fw' Uw L' D2 U2 B' Fw2 U2 R2 D' U L R Fw2 D U F

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U R2 F R' U F2 U R
*3. *R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D U' R' D2 F L B
*4. *Fw2 R Uw Rw D F' D2 L Rw2 R U' Fw2 D L2 B F Rw2 Uw' F R' D2 R' D' Uw2 L' R B2 F2 Rw2 R F Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw' Rw2 D2 L' D' U2
*5. *Lw2 Fw2 U Lw' Rw B Bw D B2 Fw' F' L Rw' Dw' L' Rw' R2 D' F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F R' Uw L' Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 R Fw2 D2 Dw2 U Rw D2 Bw' Lw' Rw U L R' Dw2 B' Bw' L Uw2 Fw2 Lw Rw B' D2 L' R D' Rw2 Fw' Dw Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U R2 F R F2 U2
*3. *D R' L' B' U' F2 B R' B L' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 R2
*4. *D' Fw2 Uw2 U B2 L D' Rw D Uw' R' D2 Fw D U' L2 B2 Fw' Uw' U2 B2 U Fw' Rw' Uw' U' B' F Rw2 U L' Rw2 Fw2 F' U' F2 Uw Rw' R2 U2
*5. *B Lw Dw' Lw F' U Lw' B2 Dw R Bw' Lw' Dw2 B Fw Lw Uw Lw2 B' Bw2 D2 U' R2 B L Rw R2 Bw' U2 Rw Fw' Dw' Uw2 U2 R Uw' Bw Dw Fw2 D' U Fw' Rw2 B2 F2 R2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' L Dw' L' Dw' B Lw D Uw Bw R
*6. *F2 3R 3F' 2R2 B' L 3U' 2U 3F 2F L' 3F2 2F2 F 3R 2D 2U' 2F2 2L2 2R 2D 2L2 F R2 B' 2B2 D2 F 2D2 L2 D' B' 2F2 U 2B 3U 2B2 F2 U2 2L' 2R' 2U' R U 2B F D2 2F 2D F' 2R' 2F 2R 3F2 2U2 2L 2D' 2L' 2B' L' D2 2D2 2L2 D2 2U F' U 2B 2F' L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U' R' F2 U R' U F
*3. *F R L U' F D R2 B' L D' B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 U2
*4. *L' Rw Uw' B Uw' L' R D2 U2 Rw' U' Rw Uw2 U2 L R B' Fw2 Rw' Uw' U' Fw D' Rw' B' Fw2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 Rw Fw2 L2 B' U' F' D' U2
*5. *B2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U B2 Bw' Fw2 F' D B Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Bw L' B Lw' Rw R' Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' R' D B' Lw2 Uw' L' Bw2 Fw Lw Fw' U R2 D' Fw' L' Rw B L2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Uw Fw L2 D' F2 Dw U R2 F' U2
*6. *B2 3F L' 2L' 2B' U2 2B 3F2 U' F' U2 L' R 3U 2R' B' 2F' 2L 2U U' 3R 2F' L2 2L' D2 2U2 2B2 3F2 2F' F2 L F2 L2 2F2 R2 2D 2U' 2L' 3R2 R' D L F2 L2 U' 2F' L' 2L R' B' 2B D2 B F D 2F D2 2D2 L 2D 3R 2B2 L D2 3U2 2R2 2B2 2L2 F2 2U
*7. *2F2 3R 2B' 3D' 3F U2 3B2 3F L2 2R' 2B2 2F' F 2R' 2B 3D2 L' U' 2L' 2B 2L 2R' 3B' F 3R 2D 3U 2U' U2 2L B' 3F2 3D' R2 2D' 2U 2F' 2R2 2D B2 2B' 3U 2U2 L' 3R 2R2 2U 3R2 U' R' 3B2 3D F2 U 3L' 3F2 D2 3R 3B2 3D2 2F' 3R 2D' 3R2 3B' F' L 2B' 2F D 3B2 2L2 3D L2 2L 3L2 R' 2B2 2F2 L 2L' 3L' 3R 3U 2B' F' 3D' 3B D 2L' 3U 2R2 D' 3L 2U2 B2 D 3U' 3L 3U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR3+ DL5- UL3+ U6+ R5- D4+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R5- D5+ L4- ALL4- UL 
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL5+ UL6+ U2- R1+ D1- L3- ALL2- y2 U1- R5+ D5+ L1- ALL2- UR UL 
*3. *UR2- DR0+ DL4- UL0+ U0+ R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R3- D4+ L1- ALL0+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR4+ DR2+ DL5+ UL5- U5+ R3+ D4- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R0+ D4- L1- ALL4- UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR3- DL1- UL4+ U4+ R4- D2+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R1+ D2- L5+ ALL1- UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U R B U R' B l b u'
*2. *U' L B L' R' L U L' B l' r b'
*3. *U' L' U B L' U B' L U' r' b' u'
*4. *U' B' U L R' L B U' B' l' b' u
*5. *B' L R' B' R' L' B r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -2) / (-2, -4)
*2. *(0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 6)
*4. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' L' U' B' R' U' B U' L'
*2. *U L U L' U B L' R B' U L
*3. *U B L' U' L' U' B' U' L' B' L
*4. *U L R L B L' B' U' B' L' R
*5. *B L B' R' B' U B U' L' U B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 F U2 R' F U2 R2 F2 R'
*3. *B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F R' D' L' U' B' F' L2 D' U'
*4. *D2 R B Fw' Rw D' L' D2 U F2 Rw U B2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 F' D' R B Fw2 F' R' U' F D R B2 L2 Rw' Uw F' Rw D' U' B2 F2 U F2
*5. *D2 R F2 U Bw2 U L' B Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw R2 Fw2 D2 L Lw2 U B' Bw' Lw2 D' Dw U2 L D' U2 Fw2 Rw U' L2 Dw Bw' D2 Bw D' R' Dw2 Uw' R Uw Fw2 U2 B Fw Dw Bw' F2 L' R U' L2 B2 Bw D' Bw Fw' Rw' Dw Rw'
*OH. *U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R F D2 F2 L' U R2 U2 B D F'
*Clock. *UR1+ DR5- DL1- UL1- U2- R2- D2- L3- ALL2- y2 U4- R1- D1- L3- ALL2+ UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B' R B U' L U' R U r' u
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0)
*Skewb. *U R B' R B' R U B' L U' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' F' b' l b' l b' r f L' F' R B' F' R' B
*2. *F' b r' R f l' b' r' f L R' B L F' L
*3. *L F' r b' f F' f r' F R F L B' R B'
*4. *L' f' l' b l' L' b l F' R' B' L' F R B L R
*5. *L l b B' b f' B' F' R B' F' R F' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Rw L R Bw R Uw Bw' U' R' B' Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw Lw Rw' Uw l' r' b'
*2. *Uw' Lw U L Rw U L B' Lw Rw' Uw' Rw Bw Uw' Rw' Lw r
*3. *Lw Uw' U L' R' Uw' L' Uw' Lw U R' Uw Bw' Lw Rw Bw Uw' Bw' u l r' b
*4. *L' Rw U Lw' L' Rw' R' Uw' L' Lw Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' Uw' Bw' u' l' r b
*5. *Rw' B Uw L B' Lw U Bw' Uw L' Lw Uw' Lw' Bw Lw Rw' Uw u r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D2 R U2 L D2 R2 U L D L U R D R U2 R D L2 U R2 D2 L3 U2 R3 D2 L3 U2 R3 D2 L3 U2 R3 D L D R D L3 U R2 D L U2 R D2 R U3 L D3 R U2 L U R D L
*2. *D2 R2 U2 L D2 L U2 R D R D R U L D R U2 L D L D R D L U R2 D L U2 L2 D R3 D L U2 L2
*3. *R D L U R D2 R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L D R U L U R D2 L U R D R U3 L D3 L U R2 U L3 D R2 D R U2 L2 D2
*4. *D R2 D L U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D2 L D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 R U L D2 R U2 L D2 R D L U2
*5. *D R2 D L U R U L2 D2 R U R U L2 D2 R2 U R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R3 U L3 D R3 U L3 D R3 D L D L2 U2 R2 D L D R2 U2 L2 D R D L2 U3 R D R2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B D2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R F' D2 F2 R2 D F' U' R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F' L' R2 F2 U' L D2 R B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 R' F L U' B' D U2 B R2 D B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L R U2 F2 R' F L' R' F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L F2 U B2 L F2 R F2 R'
*2. *U R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F U' B' U B' L' R B' L2 D
*3. *B2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 L F2 L D2 F2 D' R B' F2 R F' U B' F'
*4. *R2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 B R2 D2 B' F D U2 F U R' B' R D' B2
*5. *B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 F D R' F2 D' U R D2 U' B'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UB LB UL UB RF UR UB UL LB RF UF UR UB RB UR RB LF UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UF DB RB DL LB DB DL LB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 UR UF DL- DB+ DL+ DB DL LF+2 UL+ LF UL LF+ UL+2 UF UL UF+2 LF+ DL LF-2 DB-2
*2. *UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UL RB UR UB RF LF UF UR UB RF LF UL UF RF DB LB DL DR RB UR DR RB DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UB+ UR UB- RF+2 UF UL+ UB+2 DR+ RF-
*3. *UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UL UB LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UF UL UB UR UL UF UR LB LF UL UF UR RB UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UR UL LF DB DL DR DB RB UB UL LF DL DF RF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL LB+ DR-2 RF+2 UF+2
*4. *UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR LB UL UF LB RF UR RF UR UF UL UB UR UF RB LF UL UF LB UB UR UF UL RB LF DB DL LB DR RB DR RB DF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UR+ UF UR+2 LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF-2 DR-2
*5. *UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB LB UB UR RF UR UF RF UF UL LB UL RF RB UR UB UL RB LF UF UL UF UL UF UR UB UR DL LF DB DF DL LB UL LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB+ UR UB+2 DL+ DF RF+2 DL+2 DB+2 DR+ DB+ UB-2 LB UB+2 DR- DL UL UB UL+2 UF+ UL UF+2 LB+


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 9, 2020)

I kinda feel bad that I've stopped competing. Especially after competing for over 1.5 years consistently every week.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 9, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I kinda feel bad that I've stopped competing. Especially after competing for over 1.5 years consistently every week.


Then compete more!


----------



## ottozing (Jun 12, 2020)

FMC 1 - 23



Spoiler



R' U' F U2 L' U2 F2 L R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B D' R' U R B F R' D2 F2 R' U' F

D' (L' B U) // EO 4/4
R' U2 L F' L' R2 B // DR 7/11
F2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L // 2E2E 7/18

D' ^ R' U2 L F' L' R2 B F2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L U' B' L

^ D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 // Cancels 1

D F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L F' L' R2 B F2 L F2 L' U2 F2 L U' B' L (23)



FMC 2 - 26



Spoiler



R' U' F U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' U' R2 U2 F D2 U2 L U' R' U' F

(R U F L' D) // EO 5/5
(R U2 D2 F) // DR 4/9
(B2 R L2 F2 L2) 3C3E3E 5/14

L2 F2 L2 * R' B2 F' D2 U2 R' D' L F' U' R'

* F2 B2 R F2 B2 L' // Solve 3E3E

L2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R F2 B2 L' R' B2 F' D2 U2 R' D' L F' U' ^ R'

^ U' F U B' U' F' U B // Cancel 1

(L2 F2 L2 F2 B2) R F2 B2 L' R' B2 F' D2 U2 R' D' L F' U2 F U B' U' F' U B R'

() = F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 // Reduce moves by 1

F2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 L' R' B2 F' D2 U2 R' D' L F' U2 F U B' U' F' U B R'



FMC 3 - 26



Spoiler



R' U' F L2 B' R' U' L' U' L2 F L F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' U' F

F B R' // EO 3/3
F' U2 D2 B2 D2 B F D' F' D B' // DR 11/14
F2 U' // 3C2E4E 2/16

F B * R' F' U2 D2 B2 D2 B F D' F' D B' F2 U'

* F' R F L F' R' F L' // Cancels 2 leaving 2E4E

B R F L F' R' F L' R' (F' U2 D2 B2 D2 B F) D' F' D B' F2 U'

() = B' R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 // Leave 2E2E3E instead

B R F L F' R' F L' R' B' (R2 F2 R2 F2 B2) D' F' D B' F2 U'

() = B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 // Reduce by 1

B R F L F' R' F L' R' B F2 L2 F2 L2 ^ D' F' D B' F2 U'

^ B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 // Leave 3E

B R F L F' R' F L' R' B (F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2) D F' D B' F2 U'

() = B2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B2 // Reduce by 1

B R F L F' R' F L' R' B' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D F' D B' (F2 U')

() = D U' R2 D' // Solve 3E

B R F L F' R' F L' R' B' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D F' D B' D U' R2 D'

4 steps of move replacement might be a personal record lol



Mo3 = 25.00


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2020)

Results for week 24: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, Lim Hung, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(111)
1.  1.42 asacuber
2.  1.51 Legomanz
3.  1.62 Nutybaconator


Spoiler



4.  1.72 ExultantCarn
5.  1.80 Rubadcar
6.  1.81 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.85 OriginalUsername
8.  1.90 JackPfeifer
9.  1.96 TipsterTrickster
10.  2.01 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.04 BrianJ
12.  2.14 ProStar
13.  2.29 JoXCuber
14.  2.38 Imran Rahman
15.  2.46 CubicOreo
16.  2.53 thecubingwizard
17.  2.54 G2013
18.  2.57 BradenTheMagician
19.  2.58 Lim Hung
20.  2.59 Sean Hartman
21.  2.60 jaysammey777
21.  2.60 Sub1Hour
23.  2.66 Zubin Park
24.  2.73 turtwig
25.  2.74 Dream Cubing
26.  2.81 Antto Pitkänen
26.  2.81 Logan
28.  2.88 mihnea3000
28.  2.88 cuberkid10
30.  3.00 Jaime CG
31.  3.01 Luke Garrett
32.  3.02 V.Kochergin
33.  3.19 NewoMinx
34.  3.21 BigBoyMicah
35.  3.22 midnightcuberx
36.  3.26 Zeke Mackay
37.  3.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  3.37 Fred Lang
39.  3.49 Cuz Red
39.  3.49 HendrikW
41.  3.55 wuque man
42.  3.56 MilanDas
43.  3.59 Cale S
44.  3.63 BraydenTheCuber
45.  3.65 Coinman_
46.  3.66 Aadil- ali
47.  3.71 DGCubes
47.  3.71 fun at the joy
49.  3.73 u Cube
50.  3.76 Henry Lipka
51.  3.81 [email protected]
52.  3.83 oliver sitja sichel
53.  3.85 tJardigradHe
53.  3.85 teboecubes
55.  3.87 Rollercoasterben
55.  3.87 xyzzy
57.  3.89 ngmh
58.  3.92 Cheng
59.  3.93 begiuli65
60.  3.94 GTGil
61.  4.00 KingCanyon
62.  4.03 Reizii
63.  4.13 MattP98
64.  4.18 VJW
65.  4.23 Liam Wadek
66.  4.24 wearephamily1719
67.  4.26 abunickabhi
68.  4.33 BenChristman1
69.  4.35 trangium
70.  4.36 jacob.cubing
70.  4.36 TheCubingAddict980
72.  4.39 MCuber
73.  4.40 toinou06cubing
74.  4.41 lumes2121
75.  4.42 FaLoL
76.  4.46 Cooki348
77.  4.68 ichcubegern
77.  4.68 revaldoah
79.  4.74 Cubing5life
80.  4.77 Koen van Aller
81.  4.79 Schmizee
81.  4.79 KingTim96
83.  4.95 d2polld
84.  5.12 Comvat
85.  5.25 John Benwell
86.  5.33 N4Cubing
87.  5.39 epride17
87.  5.39 swankfukinc
89.  5.49 FLS99
89.  5.49 skewbercuber
91.  5.59 Joe Archibald
92.  5.61 Ian Pang
93.  5.65 RandomPerson84
93.  5.65 DUDECUBER
95.  6.00 Dylan Swarts
95.  6.00 PingPongCuber
97.  6.58 teehee_elan
98.  6.71 nevinscph
99.  6.90 Hunter Eric Deardurff
100.  6.91 LittleLumos
101.  7.01 HKspeed.com
102.  7.44 linus.sch
103.  7.63 ItsSnazzle
104.  8.12 Jrg
105.  9.18 [email protected]
106.  9.90 freshcuber.de
107.  9.96 sporteisvogel
108.  10.14 One Wheel
109.  10.34 Jacck
110.  10.91 thomas.sch
111.  15.27 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(127)
1.  7.10 BrianJ
2.  7.14 Luke Garrett
3.  7.32 jakgun0130


Spoiler



4.  7.54 wuque man
5.  7.81 Lim Hung
6.  8.05 Zubin Park
7.  8.19 tJardigradHe
8.  8.26 Zeke Mackay
9.  8.30 Rubadcar
10.  8.31 OriginalUsername
11.  8.57 Khairur Rachim
12.  8.60 gottagitgud
13.  8.61 ExultantCarn
14.  8.64 Legomanz
15.  8.73 thecubingwizard
16.  8.79 cuberkid10
17.  9.12 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  9.17 Logan
19.  9.21 zzdanielzz29
19.  9.21 mihnea3000
21.  9.25 Dream Cubing
22.  9.40 Samuel Kevin
23.  9.55 Sean Hartman
24.  9.58 NewoMinx
25.  9.67 BradenTheMagician
26.  9.80 Cale S
27.  9.83 ichcubegern
28.  9.85 JoXCuber
28.  9.85 V.Kochergin
30.  9.94 dollarstorecubes
31.  9.96 NathanaelCubes
31.  9.96 jaysammey777
33.  10.12 turtwig
34.  10.14 Nutybaconator
35.  10.19 Coinman_
35.  10.19 BigBoyMicah
37.  10.20 Cheng
38.  10.38 Keenan Johnson
39.  10.39 TipsterTrickster
40.  10.47 RandomPerson84
41.  10.55 Cubing5life
42.  10.56 asacuber
43.  10.67 HendrikW
44.  10.79 Cooki348
45.  10.95 typeman5
46.  11.05 DGCubes
47.  11.11 Fred Lang
48.  11.35 AdrianCubing
49.  11.41 MCuber
50.  11.59 midnightcuberx
50.  11.59 CubicOreo
52.  11.61 VJW
53.  11.65 20luky3
54.  11.76 FaLoL
55.  11.77 fun at the joy
56.  11.79 GTGil
57.  11.88 trangium
58.  11.89 Teh Keng Foo
59.  11.92 Liam Wadek
60.  12.07 Henry Lipka
61.  12.15 toinou06cubing
62.  12.17 MattP98
63.  12.31 Ian Pang
64.  12.40 Rollercoasterben
65.  12.53 abunickabhi
66.  12.57 BraydenTheCuber
67.  12.59 ngmh
68.  12.63 Imran Rahman
69.  12.64 Koen van Aller
70.  12.77 Cuz Red
71.  13.01 Schmizee
72.  13.04 Sub1Hour
73.  13.11 G2013
74.  13.20 teboecubes
75.  13.26 KingCanyon
76.  13.61 remopihel
77.  13.67 lumes2121
78.  13.71 begiuli65
78.  13.71 Aadil- ali
80.  13.72 Reizii
81.  13.80 d2polld
82.  13.83 oliver sitja sichel
83.  13.92 Antto Pitkänen
84.  14.06 jacob.cubing
85.  14.21 MilanDas
86.  14.32 MarixPix
87.  14.43 Hunter Eric Deardurff
88.  14.55 TheCubingAddict980
89.  14.57 sascholeks
90.  14.72 nevinscph
91.  14.90 xyzzy
92.  15.33 wearephamily1719
93.  15.38 KingTim96
94.  15.41 FLS99
95.  15.59 epride17
96.  15.79 thatkid
97.  16.00 PingPongCuber
98.  16.10 bgcatfan
98.  16.10 revaldoah
100.  16.27 swankfukinc
101.  17.11 DUDECUBER
102.  17.51 Comvat
103.  17.55 [email protected]
104.  17.72 John Benwell
105.  18.14 BenChristman1
106.  18.81 Petri Krzywacki
106.  18.81 MarkA64
108.  19.00 LittleLumos
109.  19.44 HKspeed.com
110.  19.67 UnknownCanvas
111.  19.71 Joe Archibald
112.  19.90 OriEy
113.  19.98 teehee_elan
114.  21.33 Jrg
115.  21.81 One Wheel
116.  22.89 CreationUniverse
117.  24.06 sporteisvogel
118.  25.71 EngineeringBrian
119.  26.68 freshcuber.de
120.  27.36 linus.sch
121.  28.15 Jacck
122.  28.29 [email protected]
123.  28.48 ItsSnazzle
124.  34.31 filmip
125.  37.23 MatsBergsten
126.  39.66 thomas.sch
127.  DNF skewbercuber


*4x4x4*(85)
1.  29.02 cuberkid10
2.  32.12 PeterH2N
3.  33.01 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  33.79 Sean Hartman
5.  33.92 OriginalUsername
6.  33.97 NewoMinx
7.  34.40 Cheng
8.  36.03 Luke Garrett
9.  36.41 Dream Cubing
10.  36.74 wuque man
11.  36.90 G2013
12.  37.26 Lim Hung
13.  37.94 FaLoL
14.  38.56 Rubadcar
15.  39.71 ichcubegern
16.  39.80 Coinman_
17.  40.02 JoXCuber
18.  40.07 Cale S
19.  40.48 V.Kochergin
20.  40.91 MattP98
21.  41.52 MCuber
22.  41.79 Nutybaconator
23.  42.49 Logan
24.  42.57 asacuber
25.  43.33 turtwig
26.  43.51 BigBoyMicah
27.  43.60 BradenTheMagician
28.  43.95 20luky3
29.  44.09 Cubing5life
30.  44.19 abunickabhi
31.  44.45 fun at the joy
32.  44.61 HendrikW
33.  45.12 GTGil
34.  45.97 nevinscph
35.  46.43 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  46.48 jvier
37.  46.84 Sub1Hour
37.  46.84 midnightcuberx
39.  46.97 DGCubes
40.  47.70 NathanaelCubes
41.  48.04 ExultantCarn
42.  48.43 Cooki348
43.  49.04 xyzzy
44.  49.59 begiuli65
45.  50.32 Antto Pitkänen
46.  50.59 Henry Lipka
47.  53.05 KingTim96
48.  53.15 Reizii
49.  53.72 Rollercoasterben
50.  54.05 UnknownCanvas
51.  54.33 PingPongCuber
52.  54.88 oliver sitja sichel
53.  55.29 Koen van Aller
54.  55.55 jacob.cubing
55.  56.11 swankfukinc
56.  56.35 MarixPix
57.  57.35 John Benwell
58.  59.48 VJW
59.  59.66 lumes2121
60.  1:01.74 epride17
61.  1:01.91 ngmh
62.  1:02.20 thatkid
63.  1:02.29 wearephamily1719
64.  1:02.66 FLS99
65.  1:02.84 revaldoah
66.  1:03.90 toinou06cubing
67.  1:06.77 LittleLumos
68.  1:07.13 Hunter Eric Deardurff
69.  1:11.47 OriEy
70.  1:12.36 KingCanyon
71.  1:14.67 One Wheel
72.  1:14.91 Schmizee
73.  1:17.37 [email protected]
74.  1:18.85 HKspeed.com
75.  1:19.88 Petri Krzywacki
76.  1:22.55 TheCubingAddict980
77.  1:34.60 freshcuber.de
78.  1:34.67 sporteisvogel
79.  1:36.62 Jrg
80.  1:39.67 linus.sch
81.  1:51.93 Jacck
82.  1:52.99 [email protected]
83.  2:01.71 thomas.sch
84.  2:23.93 EngineeringBrian
85.  DNF MilanDas


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  55.42 Dream Cubing
2.  58.83 Lim Hung
3.  59.26 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.05 tJardigradHe
5.  1:01.49 cuberkid10
6.  1:02.09 NewoMinx
7.  1:02.59 Sean Hartman
8.  1:03.75 ichcubegern
9.  1:04.75 JoXCuber
10.  1:06.02 FaLoL
11.  1:06.79 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:09.13 Coinman_
13.  1:12.90 V.Kochergin
14.  1:14.32 Luke Garrett
15.  1:14.73 Henry Lipka
16.  1:16.06 Cheng
17.  1:17.73 Cale S
18.  1:18.82 fun at the joy
19.  1:21.24 DGCubes
20.  1:21.94 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  1:23.33 Teh Keng Foo
22.  1:23.86 MilanDas
23.  1:24.24 abhijat
24.  1:24.42 abunickabhi
25.  1:24.80 nevinscph
26.  1:27.99 MattP98
27.  1:28.15 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:29.03 Reizii
29.  1:29.68 xyzzy
30.  1:30.23 Logan
31.  1:31.87 epride17
32.  1:31.92 jacob.cubing
33.  1:32.74 begiuli65
34.  1:33.00 VJW
35.  1:38.63 20luky3
36.  1:40.03 NathanaelCubes
37.  1:43.23 jvier
38.  1:43.82 Rollercoasterben
39.  1:44.98 BigBoyMicah
40.  1:46.87 Hunter Eric Deardurff
41.  1:47.14 Antto Pitkänen
42.  1:50.45 PingPongCuber
43.  1:52.81 BraydenTheCuber
44.  1:55.59 swankfukinc
45.  1:55.86 FLS99
46.  1:59.16 typeman5
47.  2:02.11 KingCanyon
48.  2:02.64 topppits
49.  2:07.10 TheCubingAddict980
50.  2:09.76 thatkid
51.  2:11.37 UnknownCanvas
52.  2:17.01 LittleLumos
53.  2:18.44 One Wheel
54.  2:23.71 [email protected]
55.  2:24.28 revaldoah
56.  2:37.99 Petri Krzywacki
57.  2:46.00 [email protected]
58.  2:46.18 toinou06cubing
59.  2:53.35 linus.sch
60.  3:01.52 wearephamily1719
61.  3:05.63 thomas.sch
62.  3:07.11 sporteisvogel
63.  3:10.69 Jacck
64.  3:26.49 freshcuber.de
65.  3:39.70 MatsBergsten
66.  3:56.65 Jrg


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:46.22 Lim Hung
2.  1:55.35 cuberkid10
3.  1:58.48 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.46 JoXCuber
5.  2:00.01 OriginalUsername
6.  2:01.55 ichcubegern
7.  2:26.64 xyzzy
8.  2:28.28 nevinscph
9.  2:41.00 jacob.cubing
10.  3:23.05 NathanaelCubes
11.  3:27.58 swankfukinc
12.  3:35.58 BraydenTheCuber
13.  3:39.05 One Wheel
14.  3:47.28 FLS99
15.  4:24.44 LittleLumos
16.  4:27.21 [email protected]
17.  4:35.54 filmip
18.  4:49.66 Petri Krzywacki
19.  5:13.09 Jacck
20.  5:19.41 linus.sch
21.  5:29.92 [email protected]
22.  5:59.18 thomas.sch
23.  6:12.70 sporteisvogel
24.  6:35.75 freshcuber.de
25.  7:20.51 Jrg
26.  DNF fun at the joy
26.  DNF Reizii
26.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:24.27 Lim Hung
2.  2:53.46 Sean Hartman
3.  3:15.37 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:21.59 Keroma12
5.  3:29.04 nevinscph
6.  3:34.99 xyzzy
7.  4:02.00 jacob.cubing
8.  4:26.44 Liam Wadek
9.  4:54.21 swankfukinc
10.  5:46.34 FLS99
11.  5:48.28 One Wheel
12.  6:09.00 BraydenTheCuber
13.  6:18.91 LittleLumos
14.  7:24.11 Jacck
15.  7:27.10 filmip
16.  7:53.64 linus.sch
17.  8:14.15 [email protected]
18.  9:05.57 sporteisvogel
19.  9:11.65 thomas.sch
20.  10:26.29 freshcuber.de
21.  12:31.42 Jrg


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  5.64 asacuber
2.  5.93 JoXCuber
3.  6.78 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  7.16 ExultantCarn
5.  8.03 TipsterTrickster
6.  8.47 [email protected]
7.  10.97 G2013
8.  11.62 Lim Hung
9.  11.66 Khairur Rachim
10.  11.71 Sean Hartman
11.  11.74 OriginalUsername
12.  11.96 Rubadcar
13.  12.33 NathanaelCubes
14.  12.94 Cale S
15.  13.34 ichcubegern
16.  13.79 V.Kochergin
17.  15.42 MilanDas
18.  16.24 Luke Garrett
19.  17.07 Nutybaconator
20.  18.01 Logan
21.  18.93 fun at the joy
22.  21.30 Joe Archibald
23.  21.47 BraydenTheCuber
24.  23.49 jaysammey777
25.  23.60 MatsBergsten
26.  25.16 FLS99
27.  25.76 MattP98
28.  30.53 nevinscph
29.  31.32 cuberkid10
30.  37.00 RandomPerson84
31.  39.32 CrispyCubing
32.  41.36 filmip
33.  43.77 Jacck
34.  45.24 Antto Pitkänen
35.  51.80 BenChristman1
36.  1:16.41 skewbercuber
37.  1:26.16 One Wheel
38.  1:26.83 thomas.sch
39.  2:34.69 [email protected]
40.  DNF Legomanz
40.  DNF BradenTheMagician
40.  DNF Master_Disaster
40.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  20.08 G2013
2.  27.55 PokeCubes
3.  30.40 elliottk_


Spoiler



4.  30.48 NathanaelCubes
5.  33.39 Cale S
6.  44.74 Sean Hartman
7.  50.57 Dylan Swarts
8.  1:03.05 fun at the joy
9.  1:04.80 MattP98
10.  1:10.31 Logan
11.  1:10.52 nevinscph
12.  1:12.44 Lim Hung
13.  1:25.97 jaysammey777
14.  1:37.65 MatsBergsten
15.  1:38.91 JoXCuber
16.  1:39.23 BraydenTheCuber
17.  1:41.45 FLS99
18.  1:43.11 ichcubegern
19.  1:49.73 MilanDas
20.  1:51.74 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:52.52 Khairur Rachim
22.  2:29.48 LittleLumos
23.  3:48.24 Jacck
24.  6:07.27 [email protected]
25.  DNF BandedCubing101
25.  DNF VJW
25.  DNF filmip
25.  DNF revaldoah


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:26.27 elliottk_
2.  5:32.58 thatkid
3.  6:13.68 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  6:36.72 Lim Hung
5.  6:41.89 FLS99
6.  7:08.74 MatsBergsten
7.  10:19.17 LittleLumos
8.  11:24.91 PingPongCuber
9.  11:51.04 Jacck
10.  DNF NathanaelCubes
10.  DNF nevinscph
10.  DNF Keroma12


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  16:07.16 MatsBergsten
2.  17:29.19 Jacck
3.  21:32.92 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  34:27.65 BraydenTheCuber
5.  DNF LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  39:33.50 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  21/31 60:00 Keroma12
2.  6/6 23:51 Jacck
3.  7/8 47:12 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3/3 17:57 filmip
5.  4/6 42:00 LittleLumos


*3x3x3 one-handed*(85)
1.  12.88 Luke Garrett
2.  12.94 BrianJ
3.  13.06 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  13.31 wuque man
5.  13.38 JackPfeifer
6.  14.01 OriginalUsername
7.  14.32 Lim Hung
8.  14.48 BigBoyMicah
9.  14.96 Dream Cubing
10.  14.99 Khairur Rachim
11.  15.03 NathanaelCubes
11.  15.03 gottagitgud
13.  15.09 zzdanielzz29
14.  15.36 NewoMinx
15.  15.52 Sean Hartman
16.  15.73 cuberkid10
17.  15.86 ichcubegern
18.  16.20 turtwig
19.  16.66 asacuber
20.  17.01 thecubingwizard
21.  17.50 JoXCuber
22.  17.87 midnightcuberx
23.  18.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  18.30 RandomPerson84
25.  18.71 Teh Keng Foo
26.  18.94 BradenTheMagician
27.  18.99 Nutybaconator
28.  19.33 abunickabhi
29.  19.76 fun at the joy
30.  19.81 MCuber
31.  19.95 Logan
32.  20.05 CubicOreo
33.  20.65 G2013
34.  20.88 typeman5
34.  20.88 jaysammey777
36.  20.96 DGCubes
37.  21.17 ngmh
38.  22.17 xyzzy
39.  22.20 V.Kochergin
40.  22.31 Henry Lipka
41.  22.44 VJW
42.  22.48 AdrianCubing
43.  22.49 remopihel
44.  23.24 FaLoL
45.  23.60 revaldoah
46.  24.06 Antto Pitkänen
47.  24.64 MattP98
48.  24.67 begiuli65
49.  25.30 nevinscph
50.  26.13 Cale S
51.  26.54 Jaime CG
52.  27.58 MilanDas
53.  28.12 PingPongCuber
54.  28.17 KingCanyon
55.  28.49 lumes2121
56.  29.51 trangium
57.  29.70 Koen van Aller
58.  29.80 OriEy
59.  30.86 Schmizee
60.  31.41 Comvat
61.  31.68 TheCubingAddict980
62.  31.88 Dylan Swarts
63.  32.25 d2polld
64.  32.26 jacob.cubing
65.  32.85 wearephamily1719
66.  33.53 FLS99
67.  35.50 swankfukinc
68.  36.42 HKspeed.com
69.  36.62 teboecubes
70.  37.23 Aadil- ali
71.  37.24 Petri Krzywacki
72.  37.47 teehee_elan
73.  38.42 toinou06cubing
74.  40.03 [email protected]
75.  40.89 freshcuber.de
76.  41.17 skewbercuber
77.  42.72 One Wheel
78.  43.36 bgcatfan
79.  59.95 Hunter Eric Deardurff
80.  1:00.11 Jacck
81.  1:04.59 sporteisvogel
82.  1:07.44 linus.sch
83.  1:28.49 [email protected]
84.  1:37.17 thomas.sch
85.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  19.86 Lim Hung
2.  27.05 tJardigradHe
3.  33.07 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  53.73 Cale S
5.  3:48.29 FLS99
6.  DNF linus.sch
6.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  33.30 fun at the joy
2.  46.41 JoXCuber
3.  48.79 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  50.67 Lim Hung
5.  1:10.19 [email protected]
6.  1:15.54 FLS99
7.  2:01.86 MatsBergsten
8.  2:15.43 freshcuber.de
9.  2:55.07 linus.sch
10.  3:20.05 thomas.sch
11.  4:31.89 [email protected]
12.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  23.33 (23, 25, 22) Teh Keng Foo
1.  23.33 (23, 24, 23) Sebastien
3.  25.00 (23, 24, 28) Cale S
3.  25.00 (23, 26, 26) ottozing


Spoiler



5.  28.00 (26, 26, 32) trangium
6.  30.67 (30, 30, 32) Jacck
7.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) asacuber
7.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) jakgun0130
7.  DNF (37, 32, DNS) filmip
7.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Sameer Aggarwal
7.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(49)
1.  39.81 cuberkid10
2.  48.76 Cheng
3.  48.93 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  49.50 Sean Hartman
5.  51.54 JoXCuber
6.  52.22 Luke Garrett
7.  52.85 OriginalUsername
8.  54.25 Nutybaconator
9.  55.78 BradenTheMagician
10.  58.48 ichcubegern
11.  58.63 fun at the joy
12.  1:00.27 HendrikW
13.  1:07.36 DGCubes
14.  1:07.81 Henry Lipka
15.  1:07.97 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  1:08.75 abunickabhi
17.  1:09.21 Zeke Mackay
18.  1:10.16 Cooki348
19.  1:11.68 NathanaelCubes
20.  1:13.11 BigBoyMicah
21.  1:13.87 MilanDas
22.  1:14.98 BraydenTheCuber
23.  1:16.05 Koen van Aller
24.  1:17.55 lumes2121
25.  1:17.87 FLS99
26.  1:19.40 jacob.cubing
27.  1:19.47 nevinscph
28.  1:21.27 KingTim96
29.  1:25.21 VJW
30.  1:25.88 revaldoah
31.  1:28.99 toinou06cubing
32.  1:29.04 KingCanyon
33.  1:29.18 Rollercoasterben
34.  1:30.63 skewbercuber
35.  1:31.54 teboecubes
36.  1:32.81 [email protected]
37.  1:36.19 TheCubingAddict980
38.  1:41.99 Aadil- ali
39.  1:42.15 UnknownCanvas
40.  1:46.02 LittleLumos
41.  1:47.35 Schmizee
42.  2:02.83 sporteisvogel
43.  2:09.57 HKspeed.com
44.  2:10.88 One Wheel
45.  2:15.41 Jrg
46.  2:32.42 Jacck
47.  2:39.67 linus.sch
48.  2:42.94 [email protected]
49.  3:02.81 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:47.28 cuberkid10
2.  1:51.47 thecubingwizard
3.  1:57.20 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:57.89 Sean Hartman
5.  2:02.69 fun at the joy
6.  2:03.35 JoXCuber
7.  2:05.36 Cheng
8.  2:07.86 ichcubegern
9.  2:18.81 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:24.40 DGCubes
11.  2:40.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  2:40.31 jacob.cubing
13.  2:41.94 MilanDas
14.  2:41.95 Henry Lipka
15.  2:43.76 Rollercoasterben
16.  3:02.51 BraydenTheCuber
17.  3:04.59 nevinscph
18.  3:10.33 Cooki348
19.  3:32.71 UnknownCanvas
20.  3:38.48 FLS99
21.  3:46.88 TheCubingAddict980
22.  3:52.19 LittleLumos
23.  3:53.89 KingCanyon
24.  3:58.84 [email protected]
25.  4:04.74 revaldoah
26.  4:21.08 toinou06cubing
27.  4:38.11 One Wheel
28.  5:06.26 linus.sch
29.  5:28.14 [email protected]
30.  5:32.30 sporteisvogel
31.  5:37.96 thomas.sch
32.  5:53.91 Jacck
33.  5:58.08 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:53.24 cuberkid10
2.  3:59.82 thecubingwizard
3.  4:03.55 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:07.19 JoXCuber
5.  5:12.25 nevinscph
6.  5:39.57 jacob.cubing
7.  5:56.99 MilanDas
8.  7:44.82 LittleLumos
9.  7:57.63 FLS99
10.  8:14.86 [email protected]
11.  8:40.88 One Wheel
12.  10:20.96 linus.sch
13.  10:55.85 toinou06cubing
14.  11:16.08 sporteisvogel
15.  11:19.98 thomas.sch
16.  11:47.90 [email protected]
17.  11:58.37 Jacck
18.  14:16.00 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  7:19.22 ichcubegern
2.  7:32.44 TipsterTrickster
3.  8:57.40 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4.  9:02.79 nevinscph
5.  9:19.89 jacob.cubing
6.  10:34.10 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7.  14:04.88 FLS99
8.  14:43.63 LittleLumos
9.  14:52.12 One Wheel
10.  15:04.29 [email protected]
11.  18:30.38 linus.sch
12.  19:52.44 [email protected]
13.  22:12.48 sporteisvogel
14.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
14.  DNF thomas.sch


*Clock*(31)
1.  4.66 Jaime CG
2.  5.14 jaysammey777
3.  5.23 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  5.96 Josh_
5.  6.77 MattP98
6.  7.44 Sean Hartman
7.  7.65 cuberkid10
8.  7.95 Lim Hung
9.  8.36 JoXCuber
10.  8.48 BradenTheMagician
11.  9.04 NathanaelCubes
12.  9.09 BigBoyMicah
13.  9.80 NewoMinx
14.  10.01 Logan
15.  10.65 MilanDas
16.  11.10 Rollercoasterben
17.  11.70 DGCubes
18.  13.15 jacob.cubing
19.  15.01 FLS99
20.  15.22 PingPongCuber
21.  16.28 ichcubegern
22.  16.81 BraydenTheCuber
23.  17.22 freshcuber.de
24.  17.65 [email protected]
25.  22.29 nevinscph
26.  24.86 Jacck
27.  26.98 linus.sch
28.  29.10 thomas.sch
29.  31.64 oliver sitja sichel
30.  31.95 One Wheel
31.  38.77 KingCanyon


*Megaminx*(37)
1.  41.45 NewoMinx
2.  47.89 MegaminxMan
3.  55.87 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  58.20 Nutybaconator
5.  58.57 Luke Garrett
6.  58.88 Khairur Rachim
7.  59.71 Sean Hartman
8.  1:00.83 OriginalUsername
9.  1:05.28 FaLoL
10.  1:05.31 cuberkid10
11.  1:08.49 MCuber
12.  1:09.31 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:12.06 ichcubegern
14.  1:18.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  1:20.56 Rubadcar
16.  1:20.74 Logan
17.  1:24.36 Zeke Mackay
18.  1:26.26 ngmh
19.  1:26.67 MattP98
20.  1:27.11 KingCanyon
21.  1:27.44 fun at the joy
22.  1:31.81 NathanaelCubes
23.  1:31.92 CrispyCubing
24.  1:39.00 jacob.cubing
25.  1:48.25 Antto Pitkänen
26.  1:48.77 swankfukinc
27.  1:54.98 nevinscph
28.  1:58.24 PingPongCuber
29.  2:00.62 BraydenTheCuber
30.  2:01.51 [email protected]
31.  2:08.59 FLS99
32.  2:19.18 RyuKagamine
33.  2:33.92 One Wheel
34.  3:09.58 wearephamily1719
35.  4:04.14 sporteisvogel
36.  5:08.47 thomas.sch
37.  5:36.95 [email protected]


*Pyraminx*(66)
1.  2.76 tJardigradHe
2.  2.98 JackPfeifer
3.  3.11 Abhi


Spoiler



4.  3.26 Cooki348
5.  3.64 TipsterTrickster
6.  3.72 DGCubes
7.  3.74 asacuber
8.  3.77 Rubadcar
9.  3.87 BigBoyMicah
10.  4.06 Logan
11.  4.24 BradenTheMagician
12.  4.35 Legomanz
13.  4.45 JoXCuber
14.  4.70 NewoMinx
14.  4.70 OriginalUsername
16.  4.71 MCuber
17.  4.79 Cheng
18.  4.86 Sean Hartman
19.  4.87 BrianJ
20.  4.94 NathanaelCubes
21.  4.97 V.Kochergin
22.  5.07 Jaime CG
23.  5.23 ExultantCarn
24.  5.26 Nutybaconator
25.  5.29 mihnea3000
26.  5.49 cuberkid10
27.  5.69 Lim Hung
28.  5.71 begiuli65
29.  5.74 Luke Garrett
29.  5.74 MattP98
31.  6.00 midnightcuberx
32.  6.07 Cuz Red
33.  6.12 Cale S
34.  6.22 jacob.cubing
35.  6.72 wearephamily1719
36.  7.00 UnknownCanvas
37.  7.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  7.50 Joe Archibald
39.  7.55 [email protected]
40.  7.66 lumes2121
41.  7.80 ichcubegern
42.  7.90 fun at the joy
43.  7.91 turtwig
44.  7.99 Antto Pitkänen
45.  8.02 teboecubes
46.  8.25 Koen van Aller
47.  8.26 ngmh
47.  8.26 PingPongCuber
49.  8.31 N4Cubing
50.  8.39 MilanDas
51.  10.21 toinou06cubing
52.  10.57 Ian Pang
53.  10.90 RandomPerson84
54.  11.53 KingCanyon
55.  11.99 FLS99
56.  12.36 sporteisvogel
57.  12.75 linus.sch
58.  12.99 LittleLumos
59.  14.24 Schmizee
60.  15.13 Jacck
61.  15.17 nevinscph
62.  15.20 freshcuber.de
63.  16.42 Eligora
64.  16.74 thomas.sch
65.  20.52 [email protected]
66.  26.88 One Wheel


*Square-1*(46)
1.  6.58 mrsniffles01
2.  8.06 PokeCubes
3.  8.26 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  9.37 BrianJ
5.  9.70 Sub1Hour
6.  10.61 thecubingwizard
7.  10.94 Cale S
8.  11.69 GTGil
9.  12.41 Luke Garrett
10.  12.54 Rollercoasterben
11.  12.59 BradenTheMagician
12.  12.68 tJardigradHe
13.  12.71 Lim Hung
14.  13.34 NewoMinx
15.  13.46 JoXCuber
16.  13.61 cuberkid10
17.  13.92 asacuber
18.  13.99 Jaime CG
19.  14.64 ExultantCarn
20.  14.77 Sean Hartman
21.  14.83 ichcubegern
22.  16.01 OriginalUsername
23.  16.51 Antto Pitkänen
24.  16.63 Logan
25.  16.75 DGCubes
26.  16.91 BraydenTheCuber
27.  16.98 MattP98
28.  17.15 MCuber
29.  19.17 NathanaelCubes
30.  19.66 abhijat
31.  22.28 fun at the joy
32.  22.86 Comvat
33.  23.14 MilanDas
34.  25.11 PingPongCuber
35.  26.93 ngmh
36.  29.27 jacob.cubing
37.  32.08 Schmizee
38.  38.02 wearephamily1719
39.  44.57 nevinscph
40.  54.56 [email protected]
41.  1:00.06 One Wheel
42.  1:04.29 FLS99
43.  1:15.68 Jacck
44.  1:53.15 filmip
45.  2:01.34 linus.sch
46.  2:56.28 thomas.sch


*Skewb*(60)
1.  2.42 riz3ndrr
2.  2.70 Rubadcar
3.  2.72 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.92 asacuber
5.  3.29 Cale S
6.  3.33 sascholeks
7.  3.67 JackPfeifer
8.  3.72 BrianJ
9.  3.88 tJardigradHe
10.  3.97 TipsterTrickster
11.  4.05 OriginalUsername
12.  4.12 NewoMinx
13.  4.87 Lim Hung
14.  4.89 Sean Hartman
15.  5.06 NathanaelCubes
16.  5.42 Luke Garrett
17.  5.57 BigBoyMicah
18.  5.64 MattP98
19.  5.65 BradenTheMagician
20.  5.73 Logan
21.  5.82 ichcubegern
22.  6.25 cuberkid10
23.  6.27 lumes2121
24.  6.34 DGCubes
25.  6.36 MCuber
26.  6.42 Nutybaconator
26.  6.42 teboecubes
28.  6.59 epride17
29.  6.63 fun at the joy
30.  6.70 CrispyCubing
31.  6.71 jacob.cubing
32.  6.77 JoXCuber
33.  6.89 midnightcuberx
34.  6.90 [email protected]
35.  6.92 BraydenTheCuber
36.  7.04 Antto Pitkänen
37.  7.10 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  8.27 KingCanyon
39.  8.42 MilanDas
40.  8.88 Comvat
41.  9.19 Cuz Red
42.  10.98 wearephamily1719
43.  11.03 Hunter Eric Deardurff
44.  11.18 Schmizee
45.  11.19 ngmh
46.  11.27 FLS99
47.  11.58 toinou06cubing
48.  11.60 Cooki348
49.  11.72 LittleLumos
50.  11.75 RandomPerson84
51.  12.33 Koen van Aller
52.  13.23 20luky3
53.  16.98 thomas.sch
54.  17.78 nevinscph
55.  19.63 Jacck
56.  21.30 linus.sch
57.  21.76 [email protected]
58.  22.47 sporteisvogel
59.  24.57 freshcuber.de
60.  25.17 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  22.71 jaysammey777
2.  28.23 DGCubes
3.  30.25 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  30.61 ichcubegern
5.  31.63 BrianJ
6.  33.41 JoXCuber
7.  37.06 BradenTheMagician
8.  39.45 CrispyCubing
9.  41.40 Nutybaconator
10.  43.44 Kit Clement
11.  43.82 jacob.cubing
12.  44.70 [email protected]
13.  47.10 MattP98
14.  55.51 Henry Lipka
15.  1:52.07 One Wheel
16.  1:58.48 freshcuber.de
17.  2:02.70 thomas.sch
18.  3:03.78 [email protected]
19.  DNF linus.sch


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:37.78 Sean Hartman
2.  4:10.48 OriginalUsername
3.  4:24.32 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  4:33.01 ichcubegern
5.  4:50.54 BradenTheMagician
6.  5:12.48 DGCubes
7.  5:45.73 Antto Pitkänen
8.  5:53.27 Nutybaconator
9.  6:21.68 Rollercoasterben
10.  6:38.51 jacob.cubing
11.  6:56.08 BraydenTheCuber
12.  7:24.28 Henry Lipka
13.  7:48.12 FLS99
14.  8:59.96 nu[email protected]
15.  10:02.83 One Wheel
16.  14:48.54 linus.sch
17.  16:08.85 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  8.19 dollarstorecubes
2.  12.55 Sean Hartman
3.  14.18 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.97 JoXCuber
5.  15.67 BradenTheMagician
6.  16.19 Lim Hung
7.  17.55 PingPongCuber
8.  19.65 ichcubegern
9.  20.43 NathanaelCubes
10.  20.99 Nutybaconator
11.  21.90 jacob.cubing
12.  24.03 BraydenTheCuber
13.  24.94 [email protected]
14.  25.69 Henry Lipka
15.  26.34 linus.sch
16.  34.03 FLS99
17.  36.32 ngmh
18.  41.76 freshcuber.de
19.  56.26 Jacck
20.  1:01.96 thomas.sch
21.  1:22.34 [email protected]
22.  1:25.72 One Wheel


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  31.85 DGCubes
2.  32.23 Kit Clement
3.  37.02 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  37.13 JoXCuber
5.  40.68 jacob.cubing
6.  44.18 BradenTheMagician
7.  54.03 BraydenTheCuber
8.  1:22.36 Jacck
9.  1:37.77 [email protected]
10.  1:42.38 freshcuber.de
11.  2:12.51 One Wheel
12.  2:25.53 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(16)
1.  4.93 Ben Whitmore
2.  5.89 dphdmn
3.  9.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  17.63 BradenTheMagician
5.  18.85 MattP98
6.  23.76 ichcubegern
7.  29.55 thomas.sch
8.  30.21 jacob.cubing
9.  31.72 freshcuber.de
10.  32.82 Zeke Mackay
11.  34.44 DGCubes
12.  35.47 MatsBergsten
13.  35.80 sporteisvogel
14.  41.86 linus.sch
15.  50.09 BraydenTheCuber
16.  1:00.59 Master_Disaster


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  39.65 G2013
2.  51.08 Jacck
3.  54.93 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  55.90 FLS99
5.  DNF remopihel
5.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
5.  DNF Nutybaconator


*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  24.19 ichcubegern
2.  26.61 BradenTheMagician
3.  28.20 Valken


Spoiler



4.  37.87 MattP98
5.  48.81 Lim Hung
6.  49.08 ProStar
7.  55.50 JoXCuber
8.  56.73 DGCubes
9.  1:03.10 jacob.cubing
10.  1:05.67 [email protected]
11.  1:07.04 FLS99
12.  1:26.15 Antto Pitkänen
13.  1:46.50 BraydenTheCuber
14.  2:11.11 Master_Disaster
15.  4:19.02 [email protected]
16.  DNF wearephamily1719
16.  DNF EngineeringBrian


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:32.04 Kit Clement
2.  3:03.55 DGCubes
3.  10:25.92 One Wheel


*Contest results*(158)
1.  877 Sean Hartman
2.  855 Lim Hung
3.  834 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  830 ichcubegern
5.  811 OriginalUsername
6.  770 cuberkid10
7.  763 BradenTheMagician
8.  684 Luke Garrett
9.  677 NathanaelCubes
10.  625 DGCubes
11.  619 NewoMinx
12.  611 fun at the joy
13.  599 Logan
14.  584 Nutybaconator
15.  575 Cale S
16.  557 asacuber
17.  548 Khairur Rachim
18.  530 MattP98
19.  515 jacob.cubing
20.  514 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  514 BigBoyMicah
22.  511 tJardigradHe
23.  493 Rubadcar
24.  490 BrianJ
25.  481 BraydenTheCuber
26.  464 V.Kochergin
27.  437 FLS99
28.  434 thecubingwizard
28.  434 nevinscph
30.  432 Dream Cubing
31.  427 TipsterTrickster
32.  421 Cheng
33.  412 MilanDas
34.  411 Antto Pitkänen
35.  403 [email protected]
36.  400 ExultantCarn
37.  398 MCuber
38.  397 turtwig
39.  383 G2013
40.  377 Henry Lipka
41.  366 wuque man
42.  362 JackPfeifer
43.  352 Legomanz
44.  349 jaysammey777
45.  348 midnightcuberx
46.  334 FaLoL
47.  319 abunickabhi
48.  314 Rollercoasterben
49.  306 Cooki348
50.  299 Coinman_
51.  292 ngmh
52.  291 xyzzy
53.  289 KingCanyon
54.  276 begiuli65
55.  274 VJW
56.  271 Zeke Mackay
57.  263 Jacck
58.  260 HendrikW
59.  259 PingPongCuber
60.  257 lumes2121
61.  254 LittleLumos
62.  250 Sub1Hour
63.  242 toinou06cubing
64.  241 mihnea3000
65.  237 CubicOreo
66.  236 Jaime CG
67.  232 wearephamily1719
68.  230 Koen van Aller
69.  229 GTGil
70.  226 RandomPerson84
70.  226 One Wheel
72.  216 Zubin Park
73.  215 teboecubes
74.  210 Teh Keng Foo
75.  206 Cuz Red
76.  203 swankfukinc
77.  197 revaldoah
77.  197 Reizii
77.  197 gottagitgud
80.  196 Schmizee
81.  189 linus.sch
81.  189 zzdanielzz29
83.  188 20luky3
84.  186 Cubing5life
85.  183 TheCubingAddict980
86.  176 Hunter Eric Deardurff
87.  170 trangium
88.  169 epride17
88.  169 [email protected]
90.  168 typeman5
91.  164 thomas.sch
92.  163 Imran Rahman
93.  160 Fred Lang
94.  159 MatsBergsten
95.  154 oliver sitja sichel
95.  154 Aadil- ali
97.  153 UnknownCanvas
98.  142 Liam Wadek
98.  142 jakgun0130
100.  141 sporteisvogel
101.  139 freshcuber.de
102.  137 KingTim96
103.  131 AdrianCubing
103.  131 Comvat
105.  126 dollarstorecubes
106.  117 ProStar
107.  112 remopihel
108.  109 Samuel Kevin
109.  108 d2polld
110.  107 Ian Pang
110.  107 thatkid
112.  101 Joe Archibald
113.  99 sascholeks
114.  95 filmip
115.  93 Keenan Johnson
116.  92 Petri Krzywacki
117.  89 John Benwell
117.  89 jvier
119.  88 PeterH2N
120.  86 BenChristman1
121.  84 CrispyCubing
121.  84 PokeCubes
123.  82 HKspeed.com
124.  79 MarixPix
125.  78 Jrg
126.  77 Dylan Swarts
127.  73 skewbercuber
128.  72 OriEy
129.  70 abhijat
130.  66 Abhi
131.  65 u Cube
132.  62 Keroma12
132.  62 riz3ndrr
134.  57 elliottk_
135.  53 teehee_elan
136.  50 mrsniffles01
136.  50 DUDECUBER
138.  48 N4Cubing
139.  45 bgcatfan
140.  40 MegaminxMan
141.  35 Kit Clement
142.  30 Josh_
143.  24 topppits
143.  24 MarkA64
145.  23 EngineeringBrian
146.  20 Sebastien
147.  19 ItsSnazzle
147.  19 ottozing
147.  19 Ben Whitmore
150.  18 dphdmn
150.  18 Valken
152.  17 Master_Disaster
153.  15 CreationUniverse
154.  13 Sameer Aggarwal
155.  12 Bogdan
156.  10 RyuKagamine
157.  6 Eligora
158.  3 BandedCubing101


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2020)

158 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 109!

That means our winner this week is *d2polld!* Congratulations!!


----------

